# Oceanside Sept 29 bike ride has become the Heather Whittier memorial ride



## BFGforme (Sep 16, 2019)

A very good friend of mine and my bosses wife passed away from cancer September 2 at 48! Thought this would be a great way to remember her by doing something she liked to do!!! Everyone is still welcome to attend, but it's not gonna just be vintage bikes but the more the merrier! Her daughter will be riding her bike on this ride. Hopefully will be lots of fun and everyone is welcome to come and enjoy a leasure ride along the beach and harbor! She is survived by her husband and 3 children and lots of animals whom she loved! September 29 at 11am at THE CUP,  206 WISCONSIN Ave Oceanside CA 92054 thanks for all your support!


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 18, 2019)

Up


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 22, 2019)

Up


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 24, 2019)

Up


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2019)

Looking like there going to be a good showing...


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone gets lost or needs more info can call or text me (760)300-0360 thanks Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 28, 2019)

The ride shall go on, it's not gonna rain I swear


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks to all that came for the ride yesterday, was a beautiful day! Dave


----------

